# Duda con formula de voltaje pico



## jelectrolitico (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola, antes de que borren mi pregunta y me empiecen a decir que utilice el buscador les comento que ya lo hice pero no encontré solución mi duda es la siguiente en algunas paginas dice que para calcular el voltaje pico debo utilizar la formula Vpp* .707 que es el inverso de la frecuencia, pero yo tenia entendido que tenia que multiplicar el Vpp por la raiz cuadrada de dos esto es 1.4142.

Por ejemplo el voltaje pico en mexico seria así?

127v * 1.4142  =  179.60

Estoy en lo correcto?

Y debo calcular el voltaje pico para cualquier circuito que quiera diseñar usando la CA?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 3, 2014)

El tema es que es Vpp (pico a pico), no Vp (pico).

La cosa es simple:

[LATEX]V_{eficaz}=\frac{V_{pico}}{\sqrt{2}} \rightarrow V_{pico}=V{eficaz}.\sqrt{2}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{pico-pico}=2.V_{pico}[/LATEX]


----------



## jelectrolitico (Abr 3, 2014)

Respondiste a mi pregunta?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 3, 2014)

Creo que si.

Te mencioné como se calculan las 3 tensiones, el resto depende de vos.


----------



## jelectrolitico (Abr 3, 2014)

Gracias por las formulas, pero entonces por que mencionan que es 1.4142 ya se que el Vpp es dos veces el voltaje pico lo que no entiendo es por que es raiz cuadrada de dos????  si pudieras explicarme mas claramente ya que me estoy iniciando en la electrónica.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 3, 2014)

Raíz de 2 es 1.41..... verificalo en la calculadora.

Sobre lo que mencionaste sobre la Vpp no entiendo que pretendés obtener, ya que Vpp*1.41 no es nada. No sé que habrás averiguado, en todo caso poné un link.

110 es la Vef entonces la Vp será 155.56, pero en ningún momento interviene la Vpp.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 3, 2014)

La tensión pico a pico es un concepto absurdo totalmente, en realidad no existe:
Es la tensión desde un cable a si mismo en distinto momento de tiempo con ningún instrumento se puede medir porque en realidad no existe. La diferencia de potencial de un punto a si mismo es siempre cero.

El motivo de ese concepto creo que es porque es lo que mas fácil se ve y se puede medir en un osciloscopio, es el recorrido máximo de la tensión respecto al punto que tomes como referencia. En la era de los osciloscopios analógicos lo mas fácil de medir (en realidad lo único que se podía medir) era la tensión pico a pico y por eso se usaba tanto. A partir de ese valor sacas la tensión máxima o de pico y de ahí el valor eficaz que es el que realmente es útil.

El valor [LATEX]\sqrt 2[/LATEX] honestamente no se de donde sale, debe de ser de:
[LATEX] \int_{0}^{2\pi}  \! P \, dt =  \int_{0}^{2\pi}  \! U\cdot I \, dt = \int_{0}^{2\pi}  \! \frac{(U_{max}\cdot sen(\omega\cdot t))^2}{R} \, dt [/LATEX]
O algo así.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 3, 2014)

Sale de una integral, pero no de la potencia, sino de la eficaz.

[LATEX]V_{eficaz}^{2}=\int_{0}^{2.\pi}\left( V_{pico}^{2}.sen(\omega.t)^{2}.d \omega t\right)[/LATEX]

Si haces eso te dá:

[LATEX]V_{eficaz}^{2}=\frac{V_{pico}^{2}}{2}[/LATEX]

Despejás la eficaz y aparece la raíz de 2.


----------



## chclau (Abr 4, 2014)

Solamente agregar que el concepto de tension eficaz nace de una pregunta. Dada una onda de tension alterna, cual seria la tension equivalente en continua que entregaria la misma potencia que la alterna?

Para ondas senoidales esa relacion vale [LATEX]\sqrt 2[/LATEX] (ojo que esto es un error muy comun, el factor [LATEX]\sqrt 2[/LATEX] es correcto para una tension senoidal pero no para otros tipos de tensiones alternas),


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 4, 2014)

Agrego algo, en la integral que puse me olvidé dividirlo por el periodo, es decir [LATEX]\frac{1}{2.\pi}[/LATEX].


----------

